# Recent redesign



## Bill McCord (Jul 27, 2007)

Looking for feedback, navagation, layout, etc...  I have some image sharpening to do in the galleries.

TIA

Bill
chattanooga wedding photographer
http://www.billmccord.com


----------



## hudsonp (Aug 1, 2007)

navigation is nice, but the site is slow (and i'm connected via fiber) - might want to check with your hosting company about this


----------

